# Motivational Music??



## jarko (1 Aug 2004)

Hey i was wondering what music you guys use while training or running. I just got an mp3 and i want to put some music on it, I have 2 types of music, one of them which is for beat and the other i like to call it "Pissoff music"

So far i got :

"Beat music"

DJ scooter - inpector gadget remix
Dj scooter - crank it up
dj mystick - own yous

"Pissoff music"

Slipknot - dualty
slipknot - three nil
slipknot - danger
slipknot - opium of the people
slipknot - pulse of the maggots


.. What music you guys would recommend or listen while training??


Thx


----------



## Sundborg (1 Aug 2004)

I have a MD player that I listen to when I run.  I just put all my favortie songs on there; they are all motivational, and it helps keep the mind more occupied and off the body getting tired.


----------



## winchable (1 Aug 2004)

Military Cadences.
They're entertaining and they help you keep a beat and pace when you're running.
They motivate too...well I guess that's kind of obvious.
I just load them on my MP3 Player and giver


----------



## Scott (1 Aug 2004)

I also have an MD Player, great because I have almost every song I have ever listened to on about 8 discs.

I have a big thing for Cadences as well (HIGHLANDERS!) and I also like the new spin on some old classics. The Dropkick Murphy's do excellent versions of Scotland the Brave and Amazing Grace. I also like MacKeel, Che, being from the east you may have heard of them, they were big in 97/98, great Celtic Rock. I also listen to The Rat Pack, Nine Inch Nails, love the Foo Fighters, the Hip, Ben Folds, alot of punk and Rage Against the Machine....wide tastes. I can't get over on rap, Britteny type stuff or dance. I NEED GEEEEEEETARS.

It all depends on my mood what I listen to, as I am sure it does for most everyone here.

Cheers


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (1 Aug 2004)

Ya gotta have guitar, bands like Slipknot or Drowning Pool do a good job of pumping you up and getting you ready to go. Cadences are always fun to  lol


----------



## D-n-A (1 Aug 2004)

Che said:
			
		

> Military Cadences.
> They're entertaining and they help you keep a beat and pace when you're running.
> They motivate too...well I guess that's kind of obvious.
> I just load them on my MP3 Player and giver




Yea, the US Army an USMC got some good ones.


Some good music that I listen to get "pumped" or work out, etc are

Bloodhound Gang - Burn Mother F*cker Burn
Blur - Song 2
Rolling Stones - Paint it Black
CCR- Fortunes Son



Fast paced songs are good for getting you pumped

So are metal an punk songs, atleast for me


----------



## Scott (1 Aug 2004)

D-n-A said:
			
		

> Some good music that I listen to get "pumped" or work out, etc are
> 
> Bloodhound Gang - Burn Mother F*cker Burn



That song is a constant in my station!!!!


----------



## JBP (1 Aug 2004)

D-n-A,

If you like the Rolling Stones "Paint it Black", try The Tea Party's version! It's... Faster, more modern. Has more guts and metal. I believe you'll like it! A masterpiece!

I would also suggest to you folks:

Stonesour - Tumult (A band from one of the singers of Slipknot... Amazing)
Lincoln Park - Numb
Metallica - Fuel
Metallica - ONE (C'mon, please, this is a CLASSIC!)


For something softer semi like Cadence stuff.
Man-o-War - The Crown and the Ring

Try those on for your ears and give'm a run for your money!


----------



## jarko (1 Aug 2004)

I would also like to add 
Linkin Park - lying from you. 
Some rammstein

Makes me crazy.


----------



## Gunnerlove (1 Aug 2004)

Yeah its political but one word sums it up "Rage"


----------



## Troopasaurus (1 Aug 2004)

Cant believe nobody has said AC DC yet... Highway to hell, Thunderstruck, etc.

others...
 unloco - bruises
 filter - hey man nice shot 
 Metallica - some kind of monster, I disappear
 Godsmack
 Prodigy
 scars of life
 Stevie ray Vaughn - voodoo child
 Pantera - respect
 Damage Plan - explode
 Slayer
 Shocore - bonecracker
  

basically all of the stuff listed above is metal, best stuff Ive found to run to. Music is all personal preference tho.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Aug 2004)

I did a lot of running at RV83 and as dumb as it sounds I had a tape of Judas Priest's "You've got another thing coming" over and over.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (1 Aug 2004)

Guns and Roses!

"Welcome to the Jungle, we got fun and games"....


----------



## ags281 (1 Aug 2004)

Can't believe nobody's mentioned the ultimate motivation music: ROCKY!!!


----------



## Sundborg (1 Aug 2004)

All of Linkin Park; they own!  8)


----------



## nbk (1 Aug 2004)

D-n-A said:
			
		

> Bloodhound Gang - Burn Mother F*cker Burn



Haha somebody's watching too much Fahrenheit 9/11.

Slayer is great, especially War Ensamble, the entire Reign in Blood cd. Rammstein is great, especially Links 2 3 4 and Feuer Frei. TSOL, Dead Kennedys, Misfits, basically any punk band is good. White Zombie and Rob Zombie rocks. Tea Party has some great songs especially "Temptation" which sounds sort of like something out of Afghanistan, and also "Still Waiting" by Sum 41 if your into Canadian content. "Enter Sandmann" by Vice Squad is a fantastic cover of that okay Metallica song without the annoying Metallica guy's voice. The album "Antichrist Superstar" by Marilyn Manson has many many great songs on it as well as "Holy Wood". Korn has some good songs, but they also have some real boring songs so I can't reccomend any perticular albums, just pick and choose. WWIII by KMFDM is a good song. Nihil is probably their best album, as well some of their older stuff has that ultra-heavy beat, but lots of their songs aren't that agressive, so pick and choose.

Also if you like classic stuff, you already know Wagner "die Walküre" but also "Mars the Bringer of War" by Holst from his opera "The Planets" and if you find a great version of the 1812 Overture by Tchaikovsky (sp??) then that can really get you pumped. There is also a great version of "The Maple Leaf Forever" floating around the internet by the 48th Highlanders (I think), which sounds superb.


----------



## D-n-A (1 Aug 2004)

nbk said:
			
		

> D-n-A said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um.. its an old song, an I heard it long before I saw Fahrenheit 9/11


----------



## Jesse3 (1 Aug 2004)

All kinds...
*Disturbed:*
 - Voices
 - Get Psycho
 - The Game
 - Remember
 - Stupify

*Eve6*
 - Anytime
 - Promise
 - Inside Out

*Mindless Self Indulgence* 
 - Hate Jimmy Page
 - Kill The Rock
 - Two Hookers
 - Future
 - Tight
 - Diabolical
 - Bring the Pain
 - Golden I
 - Daddy
 - Tornado

*Saliva:*
 - Click Click Boom

*Slipknot:*
 - Duality
 - F*uck This World
 - People = Sh*t


well thats a few anyway


----------



## JasonH (1 Aug 2004)

Kirkpatrick said:
			
		

> Guns and Roses!
> 
> "Welcome to the Jungle, we got fun and games"....



Damn rights!


----------



## Redeye (1 Aug 2004)

Recruit Joe said:
			
		

> D-n-A,
> 
> If you like the Rolling Stones "Paint it Black", try The Tea Party's version! It's... Faster, more modern. Has more guts and metal. I believe you'll like it! A masterpiece!



The Tea Party did cover Paint it Black, but their cover is a slowed down, grinding version that is almost hypnotic.  If the version you're referring to is a really fast post-punk type cover, it's probably a mislabelled MP3 - because that cover is by Vancouver's Gob.  It's a pretty awesome version.  The easiest way to tell is listen to any other Tea Party track and compare the voices, because Jeff's voice is so distinct you'll know it isn't him.

Mislabelled MP3s are my pet peeve, because a lot of bands don't get credit for their work, even if they aren't getting paid for it.


----------



## jarko (1 Aug 2004)

Ahh some great songs for my mp3. I deleted all the techno stuff got bored of it after first 2 days of trying to listen to it. Normally i listen to heavy metal. I hate rap but i recommend the following "Pissoff" rap song :

Bone Crusher - Never scared


----------



## Benoit (3 Aug 2004)

i promise you these two songs will light the fire under your @$$. and are a must have for anybody in the armed forces espically the first one.
 #1. Eminem - Soldier
 #2. Eminem - Loose yourself


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Aug 2004)

Feminem don't think so.  A Lot of hardcore/death/industrial Metal when I am weight-lifting, like Fear Factory,Panter, Zombie, Disturbed, Sabbath, Sevendust, Mudvayne, Drowning Pool, Slipknot, Korn, Manson. I like listening to live versions of songs they are more edgier and brutal. I go to a Bally's and if it isn't urban music playing it is adult contemporary. Really hard staying motivated listening to the weakneed stuff.  When I run it is different. Military Cadences, Bagpipe Music (Highland Laddie and the Black Bear performed The Black Watch RHR of Canada, and Stuff my the Scottish Rogues), Military/Hero Theme music ala Robocop/Conan/Hunt for Red October(Basil Poledouris), Crimson Tide/Backdraft (Hans Zimmer), and way to much to list by John Williams.


----------



## Benoit (3 Aug 2004)

Listen dude you want music to pump you up not make you want to kill your mother.


----------



## Excolis (3 Aug 2004)

well i love cadences..  i run and work out to them.. keeps my mind set on what i am doing.  if you have kazza or some program to download music, type in 
-military running cadenc
-airborne rangers
-paratrooper cadence
-navy seals running cadence

ect.....   do some searching you will find tons...   hope that helped


----------



## GerryCan (3 Aug 2004)

DJ Scooter???
You're not talking about that Creepy German dude are you?


----------



## jarko (5 Aug 2004)

I put on some Military Cadences on my Mp3. Good running music. BTW.. Does the canadian army have cadences?? I cant find any canadian on Kazaa its all american.


----------



## D-n-A (5 Aug 2004)

jarko said:
			
		

> I put on some Military Cadences on my Mp3. Good running music. BTW.. Does the canadian army have cadences?? I cant find any canadian on Kazaa its all american.



No, we don't have our own cadences like the Americans.


----------



## LanceaLot (6 Aug 2004)

> Cant believe nobody has said AC DC yet... Highway to heck, Thunderstruck, etc.



Now we're talking! My favorite AC/DC are: 
Caught with your Pants down!
All hail Ceaser
Here comes the Feuer


----------



## ark (6 Aug 2004)

Jodies all the way!

Also some fast paced electronic music when doing faster runs


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (6 Aug 2004)

Static X: The Only, Cold, and Burning Inside can get you going pretty good


----------



## jarko (6 Aug 2004)

D-n-A said:
			
		

> No, we don't have our own cadences like the Americans.



But does the Canadian army sing cadences when running and do they teach you how to sing them??


----------



## GerryCan (6 Aug 2004)

I've never had to sing any cadences while we run, nor have I been taught any. I'm sure you could if you wanted to to yourself...maybe a little 'God Save The Queen'
The Sex Pistols version that is


----------



## digital (7 Aug 2004)

jarko said:
			
		

> Hey i was wondering what music you guys use while training or running. I just got an mp3 and i want to put some music on it, I have 2 types of music, one of them which is for beat and the other i like to call it "Pissoff music"
> 
> So far i got :
> 
> ...



nothin better than the US Navy SEALs (worlds best SF Team) Cadence tracks when pumpin iron/burning cals... 

Hey Babaluba SEAL Team Baby
http://seals.longboys.net/Navy%20Seal%20Cadence.mp3

Sons of UDT
http://seals.longboys.net/Patriotic%20US%20Navy%20Seals%20Running%20Cadence%20-%20Sons%20of%20UDT.mp3

 Hooya 8)


----------



## D-n-A (7 Aug 2004)

Digital, the US Navy SEALs aren't Special Forces.
US Army, has the Special Forces(green berets).
Also, what makes you think that their the world's best Special Operations unit?


----------



## Benoit (8 Aug 2004)

Sorry man but the seals are US Special forces ...along with the army rangers delta force and green' s> However I wouldnt go as far to say they are the best in the world.. they are damn good but id say out jtf guys would give them a run for there money :threat:


----------



## Infanteer (8 Aug 2004)

Benoit:

DNA is correct.   It is SEALs, and they are part of the United States Special Operations Command.

SOCCOM also contains the US Army Rangers, US Army Special Forces, US Army 1st Special Forces Operational Detachment - Delta.   The is a variety of other units if you searched it out.   www.specialoperations.com is a good site to start with.

And as for "who's better"; don't even bother starting, you're just setting yourself up for a fall.


----------



## muskrat89 (8 Aug 2004)

Personally, nothing gets my pulse pounding like some Zamfir - turned up as loud as my Walkman will go, of course..


At the shuffleboard tournaments, I like to throw in some Anne Murray - it helps me focus, and intimidates the other players..


----------



## Benoit (8 Aug 2004)

Thanks infanteer for the site. Man I cant believe in BUDs school during hell week the SEALs are only allowed 4 hours sleep total in 5 days man thats wrecked


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Aug 2004)

In my tent line, the infantry seem to have a liking to waking up at 5:00 to "Sex Machine" or "I Feel Good" by James Brown, at a volume reserved only for stadiums and clubs. Sounds funny, but it actually helps in the waking up process, especially with those 10 minute timings


----------



## Infanteer (8 Aug 2004)

> Man I cant believe in BUDs school during hell week the SEALs are only allowed 4 hours sleep total in 5 days man thats wrecked



Not entirely unheard of in the Infantry.  I'm sure anyone from the Combat Arms whose been to the field can tell you they've went for a week with no more then 6-8 hours of sleep for the entire time during training.  I think the kicker is that in BUDS they are subjected to high intensity physical tests as well as various tests and challenges forcing you to use your mind.  Much of the time awake in the field is spent doing sentries, recces, stand-to's.


----------



## Benoit (8 Aug 2004)

Thanks again for the info. I will be in the infantry soon im leaving for basic in a week. Im sure I will not mind the early rises and stayin awake long. I worked as a crab fisherman for the last 3 years off the grand banks of NFLD. Leaving the dock @ 3 am for a 12 hour steam while on the way mending gear and lifting heavy loads, but thats just part of it once you get to the fishing grounds thats when your real job begins, sort of like the infantry!


----------



## bigwig (9 Aug 2004)

I had a simliar situation as benoit. I definatly wasn't an early riser. Early for me on a saturday was 11 or 12. Over this past summer I got a full time job at a local golf course mowing greens, fairways etc. I had to get up everyday (5-6 times a week) at about 4:15am. This job has helped me become a moarning person because now on weekends I usually get up at about 7 becuase I am just so used to getting up very early. I start my basic hopefully in september (still waiting for my call) and I feel that my golf course job helped me out as to getting up early in the moarning.

PS some good motivational songs I like to listen to before a big hockey game or for a run
1. All along the watchtower - Jimmi Hendrix
2. Voodoo Child - Hendrix
3. Hey man, nice shot - 
4. Fall Children - AFI

Usually if you watch some pro paintball videos they have excellent music in them to get you in the mood to push yourself.


----------



## jarko (9 Aug 2004)

Damnit, i was hoping to learn some military cadences when i enter bmq and so on. I mean almost every army in the world sings cadences. They give the military a good vibe and make you feel more powerful, dang this is a big disappointment.

P.S

The Ranger cadences are kick ass.


----------



## D-n-A (9 Aug 2004)

jarko said:
			
		

> Damnit, i was hoping to learn some military cadences when i enter bmq and so on. I mean almost every army in the world sings cadences.


Care to back that up? Just because the US Military has them doesn't mean every other military in the world has them.




			
				jarko said:
			
		

> dang this is a big disappointment.


Their just songs/cadences...

Don't get so worked up over them, if you are so dead sit on learning some, search the internet for US Army an US Marine cadences, your come up with lots.




Your still get to yell out some cadence'ish stuff, atleast I have on course.

WHAT MAKES THE GRASS GROW
BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD!

etc


----------



## jarko (9 Aug 2004)

I didnt say "Every" military in the world sings them, I said "Almost Every" 

Im from the european descent so i know for a fact that most countries there have cadences and it is mandatory to learn them.


----------



## D-n-A (9 Aug 2004)

How does being of European descent make you know that European country military's have cadences?


----------



## jarko (9 Aug 2004)

I have family and friends that served in France, Germany, Poland and Australia and they have brought up the topic of military cadences at one time or another. 

Now back to topic,

Some good motivation music is from the Black eyed peas new album. I mean i put some of that stuff on my mp3 and it got me all motivated.  One title i would suggest for you guys to get it Hey Mama, I dunno why but when i hear it i just wanna go for a run.


----------



## donkon (9 Aug 2004)

Man i listen to rap music to get me motivated.  I get all pissed off it aint even funny.

Eminem, Bone crusha, Mystik, 50 cent.. Angry music right there.


----------



## Fusaki (10 Aug 2004)

> Damnit, i was hoping to learn some military cadences when i enter bmq and so on.



If it really means that much to you, you can always run on your own time and sing all the Ranger cadences you want. When people hear you jog past, they'll know you're hardcore, which is a good thing for new recruits.


----------



## D-n-A (10 Aug 2004)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> If it really means that much to you, you can always run on your own time and sing all the Ranger cadences you want. When people hear you jog past, they'll know you're hardcore, which is a good thing for new recruits.



If he really wants to impress his NCOs though, he should wake up before they do an run by their baracks singing the ranger cadences.


----------



## jarko (10 Aug 2004)

Alright time to learn some.


----------



## Pugnacious (10 Aug 2004)

Well it's a matter of personal taste, but for me it has to be Loud, Angry, Repetitive for work outs..really heart pumping... I'm going to make someones guts into garters stuff.  Enya just doesn't do it for me. ;D

Hence to name but a few:
Front 242
Blood Machine
KMFDM
Ministry
Any Heavy Bass house music
'Dragula' by Rob Zombie is a pretty good song.
Darkwave Goth
Industrial
Didjeridoo

Strange that we don't have Army cadences.
Here are a bunch of American ones..some pretty funny.
http://www.pro-american.com/Free_Music/free_music.html

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Fusaki (10 Aug 2004)

For me, bands like Tool produce a more brooding sound get to me going. Its more like you're training so that one day you'll be able to hit like a ton of bricks, but in the mean time you'll quietly prepare yourself. The Deftones are also pretty cool because alot of their stuff is very flowing, almost ambient. Tunes like "Be Quiet And Drive" (by The Deftones) are the ultimate running songs, because the vibe is like if you were driving down a deserted road just to give you a chance to cool off and clear your head. Its heavy, but at the same time calming. To me, running is alot like that.

Come to think of it, pump up tunes are all about what songs seem like a metaphor for whatever kind of training you're doing. Your body will go as far as your brain can push it, and the tunes that click with the gears in your head have a way of taking some of the mental strain off PT.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (10 Aug 2004)

On my basic i was told the story (by instructors) that Americans would be unable to keep in formation if they stop singing cadences while running, as they get so used to the rhythm.   That is the reason for cadences after all.   Whether this is true or not...   ;D


----------



## Pugnacious (11 Aug 2004)

I found some motivational vids (real player needed). they are American, but I think they are pretty neat.
I'd love to see someone make some Canadian ones some day..maybe a future project for me.

http://www.grouchymedia.com/
'Tributation' , and '24th MEU In Iraq' are my favs.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Spr.Earl (12 Aug 2004)

Any one seen the Brit Light Infantry March to their band?


----------



## Scott (12 Aug 2004)

GerryCan said:
			
		

> I've never had to sing any cadences while we run, nor have I been taught any. I'm sure you could if you wanted to to yourself...maybe a little 'God Save The Queen'
> The Sex Pistols version that is



Great idea!!

One of the fellows on my QL2 asked if we'd be singing and the staff told us that we would be sucking too much wind to sing.


----------



## jarko (12 Aug 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> I found some motivational vids (real player needed). they are American, but I think they are pretty neat.
> I'd love to see someone make some Canadian ones some day..maybe a future project for me.
> 
> http://www.grouchymedia.com/
> ...



Thx man, some of them are pretty good.


----------

